

Tell HN: I would love to use Duck Duck Go, but it's just too slow - nsomaru

I have been endeavouring to use DDG for some time now since I decided that is not living up to 'don't be evil', but it's just too slow.<p>Do you guys have any tips to speed it up, or is it a server side thing?<p>Do you have a similar problem?
======
epi0Bauqu
Our speed varies a decent amount by network location, and it is mainly server
side. We are aware of and are actively trying to speed it up across the world,
however.

~~~
nsomaru
What percentage of your users are in India?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
I'm honestly not sure, but I imagine we're not that fast there. We have some
servers in Singapore, and I imagine you'd be hitting those, but can tell from
the IP you resolve for duckduckgo.

~~~
nsomaru
As time and money allows, could I suggest you get some servers in Mumbai?

India houses many hackers, and hackers are the first to try new things
technologically

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Yes indeed. There are several limiting factors, but we're always looking to
un/de limit them.

------
VonLipwig
I feel the same way unfortunately. I really wanted to like DDG but compared to
Google I just found it a little too slow.

I really like the bang syntax and well.. the search engine as a whole I guess.
I think it is the lack of Google style ajax fast content loading which makes
adjusting searches just seem really slow.

------
yirt
Google's failure to respect the several dozen times I've tried to turn off
Instant slows me down more. It's like that Sesame Street skit where they ask
for directions, but run off partway through the answer.

------
jnorthrop
I gave DDG a try but didn't like the results. On the other hand I've been
using Blekko for a couple of weeks and I think I'm in it for the long haul.
BTW, if you aren't aware they have some very nice privacy controls just like
DDG.

~~~
dangrossman
DDG is providing some of Blekko's zero-click answers ;)

